# F-R fuel and brake lines.



## CTCarGuy (Nov 17, 2009)

I ordered a set of pre-bent brake and fuel line for my 71. In trying to test fit, it became apparent that it is impossible to install these lines as supplied. If the body was off the frame, it could be done but with the body on the frame there is no way they can be routed correctly. The fix is to cut each at the straight section of the run and install a coupling. Just be sure that the coupling location is not the same on both lines or there will be interference. 

I have not tried to test fit the front cross over brake line but it too may need to be slit and re-coupled.

If anyone wants pictures, let me know and I will post them. I should have the install done by the end of the week.


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

CTCarGuy said:


> I ordered a set of pre-bent brake and fuel line for my 71. In trying to test fit, it became apparent that it is impossible to install these lines as supplied. If the body was off the frame, it could be done but with the body on the frame there is no way they can be routed correctly. The fix is to cut each at the straight section of the run and install a coupling. Just be sure that the coupling location is not the same on both lines or there will be interference.
> 
> I have not tried to test fit the front cross over brake line but it too may need to be slit and re-coupled.
> 
> If anyone wants pictures, let me know and I will post them. I should have the install done by the end of the week.


I have encountered the same problem with one of my other cars, a 65 Coronet Convertible. I ordered lines from inline tube to replace the old lines, and can't for the life of me figure out how to replace the lines in one piece. I guess in the end, I'll be putting in couplers and doing it your way.

Did you get it done? pics would be helpful, as I need to replace the fuel lines in my 67 GTO


----------



## larry68 (Sep 13, 2012)

CTCarGuy said:


> I ordered a set of pre-bent brake and fuel line for my 71. In trying to test fit, it became apparent that it is impossible to install these lines as supplied. If the body was off the frame, it could be done but with the body on the frame there is no way they can be routed correctly. The fix is to cut each at the straight section of the run and install a coupling. Just be sure that the coupling location is not the same on both lines or there will be interference.
> 
> I have not tried to test fit the front cross over brake line but it too may need to be slit and re-coupled.
> 
> If anyone wants pictures, let me know and I will post them. I should have the install done by the end of the week.


Perfect; I need pictures of the front to rear line and it's placement on the frame. I have a '68. not stock, it has a 455/30 over with 4.88's in the rear. It was my first car, I've had it since '77. It's been off the road for a long while and just started a frame off nut and bolt resto., at the end of 2009. I got a front disc conversion kit and stainless lines from "The Right Stuff". everything went well and am just about ready to put the body back down on the frame. Problem is I took that line off a while ago and also I boxed the rear part of the mid section of the frame. So I need to do some custom bending. As you know I need to put them on before I put the body down. Any pictures you have would be greatly appreciated!! I'm new on this site, so If you can post them to my thread in the "Tech Discuss" posted this morning 9/14/12 at about 9am. If not I'll try to find this thread again. When I figure out how to post pictures, I will.


----------

